
The future of MPC-HC - dbcooper
https://forum.doom9.org/showthread.php?t=174738
======
devwastaken
I would be fine if MPC just received standard updates to its 3rd party
components such as the LAV codecs/splitter and such, because so far MPC-HC is
the most stable, fast, and 'proper' video player available. A lot of people
talk about VLC, but VLC doesn't even do proper color reproduction most of the
time, while MPC just always 'does it right'. You can even load in your own
splitters and codec components, like DirectVobSub. With MPC-HC, second you
click a video, you're watching it, and its the standard of what to run for
home entertainment already. Perhaps I can forsee issues with future codec
compatability, such as h265, but I'm unsure if thats all handled in LAV, or
requires some custom code to get it to display in the program right.

------
fb03
Can't MPC-HC just be uploaded to GitHub where it can be collectively
administered. This way the process of forming a steering body will be
transparent and open and, if hell ensues, people can still fork. Way better
than letting it gather dust in the closet.

~~~
aloisdg
MPC-HC is on GitHub:

main repo: [https://github.com/mpc-hc/mpc-hc](https://github.com/mpc-hc/mpc-
hc)

group: [https://github.com/mpc-hc](https://github.com/mpc-hc)

~~~
fb03
thank you.

------
TLLtchvL8KZ
MPC-BE has several active devs with years of regular work being committed and
looks a lot nicer which is reason enough for people to prefer it. Over the
past year the activity of users has shifted from mpc-hc to mpc-be it seems, at
least on the doom9 forums.

What I would love to see is someone make a nice Windows GUI player based on
mpv but depending on your hardware mpv can be a real PITA to get working
smoothly without experimenting with various backends so you don't have dropped
frames or really fucked up output (my igpu notebook when using my desktops
config just produced a green and LSD-trip style static image).

~~~
M4v3R
For me it works perfectly (on OSX) and what's more - it's the least resource
intensive player among the ones I've tested, by quite a big margin. Which
means you can play more video while on a battery (good for watching movies on
a plane :).

------
AdmiralAsshat
I remember Media Player Classic, back when it came as part of the K-Lite Codec
Pack. It was the only way to watch anime circa 2004, with all of their wild
codecs and subtitle files.

It was incredibly useful, and if memory serves I believe I got better
performance out of it than VLC on lower-end PC's.

I eventually transitioned over to just VLC, however. The fact that I could
just download it and play everything out-of-the-box without having to then
download a bunch of codecs was very attractive. It had a portable version,
too.

------
gcb0
when my htpc ran windows, this was the only player I would ever consider.
years ahead of anything else, even vlc.

but the problem is, nobody who is a suitable contributor run windows nowadays.

every open source project must support Linux now.

~~~
feelandcoffee
Plus macOS, Android and iOS.

I think the reason VLC it's the moster it's right now it's their approach to
multi platform and "out of the box" experience, with the user not having to
worry about codecs and things like that.

~~~
ktta
Well this isn't true for codecs anymore. _mpv_ and many other players support
many codecs out of the box. The reason VLC has become slow it they keep on
adding features.

The whole application can pass off as professional video playing software. So
many ways to play and so many places to play from that it surprises me
everytime I open it (which is very rarely).

~~~
chme
I would argue that mpv has pretty much a similar feature set like vlc. I use
mpv to watch youtube videos. And expanded it with a lua script to be able to
zoom in. Its pretty crazy what is possible with mpv nowadays.

~~~
valenceelectron
VLC was designed (and, well, still is) as streaming media server. This
actually causes some problems with regard to normal playback but also makes it
really good as... well, streaming media server, something mpv can't really do
well (and doesn't intend to).

------
rakshithbekal
I really hope MPC and madvr move to Media foundation. That is the future or
anybody else who makes their equivalent or better media foundation alternative
gets my money.

~~~
TotallyHuman
Seeing as they're free they probably won't make too much off of you.

